# Can I have a JL 10w6 rebuilt?



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

One of my JL's is making a popping sound at certain frequencies sometimes... really don't want to replace as they're all matching vintage (98) subs and I like the look 

Can I have it rebuilt somewhere?


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

The parts are 50$. Speaker Exchange | JL Audio 10W6 DIY Aftermarket Recone Kit

Only catch is you have to extract the VRC collar to use with the new recone kit. It's easy if you have the right tools, but it is hard if you don't. I made a thread about doing this to some 10w0's by using a cheap harbor freight benchtop lathe. http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum.../126977-10w0-recone-salvaging-vrc-collar.html


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for the help! Are there any known good places that could do this service for me?


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

I would check with PSI. He's over on caco. (pink star inc?)


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Actually, I might have spoken too soon. Looking at your picture I see a pole vent which means the w6 doesn't use the VRC collars. The link to the speaker exchange recone kit also doesn't mention anything about saving a VRC collar... so that might just be a standard recone!


----------



## Vermithrax (Aug 21, 2007)

Might be worth contacting Credence since they are the original build house.

"Credence Speakers Manufacturer of the finest loudspeaker drivers"


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

hurrication said:


> Actually, I might have spoken too soon. Looking at your picture I see a pole vent which means the w6 doesn't use the VRC collars. The link to the speaker exchange recone kit also doesn't mention anything about saving a VRC collar... so that might just be a standard recone!


Um... what? 



Vermithrax said:


> Might be worth contacting Credence since they are the original build house.
> 
> "Credence Speakers Manufacturer of the finest loudspeaker drivers"


I sent them a note, I'll let you know what they say!


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

Just to give you a heads up jl has a exclusive rights to the parts that make up they're products so finding anyone to rebuild it won't happen. The price jl wanted to rebuild my 10w6v2 was ridiculous it just made more sense to buy a new one which I didn't. That's why ill never buy another jl product. If you have a v2 that's the case if its a v1 its not a problem getting fixed.



Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

That might be true now but wasn't back then. 

I contacted Credence and while they did build these for JL back in the day they don't have the proper parts left. THis is the reply they sent me:




> Hi,
> 
> For this particular sub we only have the spiders already constructed onto a spider-stand...and it's the wrong stand unfortunately, so it doesn't look like we're going to be able to do this fix for you, we're sincerely sorry...
> 
> ...


Looks like it'll get mounted on the wall in the garage next to all the other dead car audio lol

Anyone have a lead on a replacement? Needs to be identical and old just like this one!


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

I'll buy it from you..


----------



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)

Anyone have a lead on a replacement? Needs to be identical and old just like this one![/QUOTE]

I know someone with several of these. I'll ask how much he wants and get back to you.


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks, I really appreciate it!


----------

